# Pros/cons of metal shed



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all

Bit of an odd one I have finally found a new property I like completion should be in the next week or two hopefully with room for a lovely big shed but it actually has a shed already with electric in and even an intruder alarm.

Main issue its made of metal, is a good size (6ft x 10ft) with a peak roof, it is shaded down the long side by a fence with a couple of trees behind it and the other long side about 2ft from the house side wall. It does get sun on the roof from about 11am through the day. Not noticed it being overly hot on my visits mid day so far.

Has anyone kept anything in a metal shed in not so sunny england? Its a great temporary place but its in good shape to keep longer term. My main concern it damp or non breathability of the shed im used to wood and brick. I can afford to replace with a wooden one just wondering if I should or make this one work. If I kept it I would put low amount of heat in over winter.

This will be for a fair number of mice (150 min)

Thoughts and experiences please


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

We have a metal shed here in Ireland, I don't keep my mice in it, my motorbike & timber for firewood & general junk. It's 12 x 9, I would think if you fully insulated it it would be okay, otherwise you would expect a lot of condensation in winter & a fair heat in summer.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Just another thought, I can see attaching timber for shelves or racks for your boxes could be a problem as well.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i use to have a mettal shed for junk it was on a wodden base and the floor soon became rotted inside. Ive pulled mine down to put a wodden shed in its place so i can move the mice into a bigger one than my brick shed.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks guys/girls

I wasn't fully convinced by a metal shed so the comments have cemented it

Nice big wooden shed it is
Might just have to do a build thread for all to see my new mouse house


----------

